# Heavy Tex Tube Video Review



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got a small sample of Tex's soon to be released heavy latex tube from forum member "LVO" (thanks, man!) and did a quick video review of it.
Here you go:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice stuff. I'll have to try some.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good to hear. I have some but haven't tried yet.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i got some too, but i haven't tried it yet. i've been shooting a natural latex 1745-looking tube from harp on my dankung, and i reeeeally like the way it shoots. i like the stretchiness of it, and from pulling on this big tex tube, it seems like it'll be comparable in performance.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

M_J Thanks you so very much for the review. It was very well done. -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicely done vid.. and thanks for the mention..

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Nicely done vid.. and thanks for the mention..
> 
> LGD


Thank you for the slingshot!
I really like that one and always feel like I should shoot it more than I do.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dude you are like a sniper! Good shooting and review. They do look very stretchy!!


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

nice shooting again and great review....thanks mate


----------

